# River Sand?



## Bradas (26 Dec 2009)

Hi, can river sand be used in aquaria?

Also, can melted snow be used as aquarium water?


----------



## YzemaN (2 Jan 2010)

Well, yes to both provided it's not chemically poluted in any way, but I would boil both before adding to any tank. Childrens play sand and tap water might be a safer option, though.


----------



## NatureBoy (5 Jan 2010)

I guess it depends where the river sand is collected from...on average I'd have thought it would be best just for decorative touches, to get a natural look.


----------

